# GRS custom made crossover points



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

My 45mm LGB flexi track has hosted many GTGs over the years. Folk bring a great variation of locos and stock including all the popular makes covering analog and digital plus most of the live steam available' s from 16mm to Gauge1.

I run gas fired, spirit and coal and run everything from Bigboys to Stainz.
So how do that lot face up to the 'frogs'?
Well unless you have a suitable framework of points then they struggle. I am not saying that the GRS points are the perfect answer but after fifteen years of running a railway they are the best I have had so far.

I have just installed a new crossover and the frog gap and flange support is about right for virtually everything. Of course you need a pretty generous radius to get big American stuff round which is why the frogs have to be well balanced.
The youtube video hopefully gives you the impression of 'smooth running'!


----------

